# I have a hundred, left over "ThrottleStop icons", being managed by my Tray Notification Taskbar.



## (00) (Feb 6, 2021)

Windows 10 Home 20H2

ThrottleStop v9.2

Right-click the Taskbar, select: Taskbar Settings

Under the:
Notification Area

Select which icons appear on the taskbar

Can you fix this? And how do i get rid of all of these???


??? (00) ???

Edited:
Will, I found out how to get rid of the extra ThrottleStop tray icons, you must reset your Tray Cache.

Use the Windows Registry, look under this key:
Computer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\

Delete the following  Names:

TrayNotify
IconStreams


That's fixes the Tray Notification 100 icon problem, but ThrottleStop will still create more, lots more...


(00)
.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 8, 2021)

(00) said:


> but ThrottleStop will still create more, lots more...


I am using Windows 10 Pro 20H2. I have never deleted those keys from the registry. I start and stop ThrottleStop many times a day so I was expecting to see a disaster. My list only shows two entries for ThrottleStop. One entry for the temperature icon and one entry for the power consumption icon. Those are the only two ThrottleStop icons that I use. 





Here are a couple of things that might be causing the problem you are having. I have ThrottleStop.exe and the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file in one folder and this folder never gets moved around. If you have multiple versions of ThrottleStop and you run ThrottleStop.exe in different folders, Windows will think that you are using two completely different programs and will duplicate the icons in its icon list. 

ThrottleStop stores the ID of the icon in the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file. If you delete this file, it will have to create a new set of icon IDs and the Windows list will grow each time you do this. Some people use scripts and the killtask function to get ThrottleStop to do things that it was not designed to do. That might also cause some extra icons.

If you run ThrottleStop.exe while it is still in a zip file, the IDs will not be recorded so that might cause Windows to keep adding new entries to its list. Do any of these things apply to your situation?


----------



## (00) (Feb 8, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I am using Windows 10 Pro 20H2. I have never deleted those keys from the registry. I start and stop ThrottleStop many times a day so I was expecting to see a disaster. My list only shows two entries for ThrottleStop. One entry for the temperature icon and one entry for the power consumption icon. Those are the only two ThrottleStop icons that I use.
> 
> View attachment 187505
> 
> ...



Yup. That's probably what happened, or something like it. 
But, it's still a nice trick to know.

(00)


----------



## (00) (Feb 9, 2021)

(00) said:


> Windows 10 Home 20H2
> 
> ThrottleStop v9.2
> 
> ...



This batch file works much better.

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 9, 2021)

@(00) What sort of script are you using? What are you trying to make ThrottleStop do? Maybe you can accomplish the same thing without needing a script to control ThrottleStop.


----------



## (00) (Feb 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @(00) What sort of script are you using? What are you trying to make ThrottleStop do? Maybe you can accomplish the same thing without needing a script to control ThrottleStop.



I use ThrottleStop for a very small undervolt and to monitor the system. But, what I really like is the ability to set "Speed Shift - EPP" to 0, TPL, Disable Turbo and C1E.


The script, I got from Raymond.cc. It's just a .bat file I use to clean up the "Notification Tray Icons":


@Echo off
echo - Notification Area Cleaner Script by Raymond.cc -
echo.

set regkey=HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\TrayNotify

choice /m "Backup TrayNotify key to Desktop"
if %errorlevel% == 1 reg export "%regkey%" %userprofile%\desktop\TrayNotifyBackup.reg /y

echo.
reg delete "%regkey%" /v IconStreams /f  >nul 2>nul
if %errorlevel% == 0 (echo IconStreams value deleted) else (echo IconStreams value already removed)
reg delete "%regkey%" /v PastIconsStream /f  >nul 2>nul
if %errorlevel% == 0 (echo PastIconsStream value deleted) else (echo PastIconsStream value already removed)

echo.
choice /m "Restart Explorer now"
if %errorlevel% == 1 goto restart
if %errorlevel% == 2 goto :eof

:restart
taskkill /im explorer.exe /f
start "" /d "%systemroot%" /i /normal explorer.exe



Here's a .bat file, to web install GPedit onto a Windows 8.1 or 10 Home:
==============================================

@Echo off
@Echo "This batch file from MajorGeeks.Com will enable Group Policy Editor (Gpedit.msc) on Windows 10 Home."
@Echo "If this method fails, there are other methods to try at https://tinyurl.com/majorgeeksgpedit"
pushd "%~dp0"

dir /b %SystemRoot%\servicing\Packages\Microsoft-Windows-GroupPolicy-ClientExtensions-Package~3*.mum >List.txt
dir /b %SystemRoot%\servicing\Packages\Microsoft-Windows-GroupPolicy-ClientTools-Package~3*.mum >>List.txt

for /f %%i in ('findstr /i . List.txt 2^>nul') do dism /online /norestart /add-package:"%SystemRoot%\servicing\Packages\%%i"
pause


----------

